# Growling???



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

What say you?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

In what context?

To me it's just another form of communication. You need to read it correctly and then deal with it depending on the situation.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> What say you?



What say the dog?


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Its a turn on. 

Oh wait, you mean the dog growling?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

my wife gets aggravated when I do it to much :-D


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

who, what, where, when, why? I am curious! I have a silent dog and a very verbal dog....


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Depends on the dog, situation, etc. Some dogs are just very vocal and expressive (so annoying). Others not so much. I prefer a not so vocal dog. That crap (barking specifically) gets real old, real fast.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

man, was supposed to be thought provoking,,and 100% dead serious...post, what is wrong with all of you people on this board, was trying to have a serious discussion on dog training here... geez,.,,

Ok. 

a dog/pup grabs his tug and runs at you growling, and punches it into you.
and continues to growl during counters if you grab it and tug with him...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> man, was supposed to be thought provoking,,and 100% dead serious...post, what is wrong with all of you people on this board, was trying to have a serious discussion on dog training here... geez,.,,
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...


You really have a dog that will out of the blue grab his tug and growl as he has it and run at you initiating play? Personally, I'm not one to say that growl==unstable nerves. You'd have to look for other things to figure that out.


T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Who said intially initiating play.
> 
> who said out of the blue?
> what say you?


That's the trouble, you haven't said much of anything with your hypothetical. Did this occur or is this something made up. If it did occur, had you been playing with the puppy already? Do you object to the word initially or play? 

T


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I say good dog. And personally I have two that do this.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Is the gut punch with the toy a Dutchie thing? I swear she laughs at me for the noise I make... then just keeps jamming it back at me until I grab it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> Is the gut punch with the toy a Dutchie thing? I swear she laughs at me for the noise I make... then just keeps jamming it back at me until I grab it.


does the dog ever growl? this thread is about growling, if not then shame on you


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I suppose the growling is my stomach from the punch, but I guess that's not what you meant. 

Sure, both dogs growl. Different times, different reasons.

If I'm tugging and getting growling, probably because I'm too much in her face and need to back off a bit.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Whatever are you talking about Joby?

A growl is much the same as a bark, without a context either reaction could mean anything from fear aggression (ie. insecurity) to a solid that's enough don't f'k around with me.

How does he act within the context of the pack?


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> man, was supposed to be thought provoking,,and 100% dead serious...post, what is wrong with all of you people on this board, was trying to have a serious discussion on dog training here... geez,.,,
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my boy. 

My girl will growl during tugging but it's usually as she gets more worked up about it, or if a dog gets near us while we're tugging. 

The boy could be on lying on the ground, you engage eye contact with him, he will do a little growl, pick up his bone (if it happens to be beside him) and charge at you with a snarly growl while holding the bone and ram right into you. If you don't catch him he will just fly right through you and keep going, turn around and stare at you growling while holding his bone. If you do catch him and hold the bone he gets even more growly. He's a very vocal guy in general. Growls and barks when he's happy, when you pet him, when he's pissed off, when he's excited, or frustrated...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Stuffed animals don't make noise!


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

I think it depends on other factors. My boy is vocal when tugging whether with me or anyone else. Would I prefer that he wasn't, probably, but I know that it is not related to bad nerves. It appears to be a way to release energy, as it often stops once he is a little more tired.


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

*Marta*. Very interesting. Ecko is the same way. If I ignore him. He will come over and give a low and high intermitent growl. Like hey buddy, get off the phone or WDF and lets go play. Also, when I come home he used to mouth me but that stopped. I told him to get his ball or bone and he did. Come back and be very vocal (happy type) not so much a growl but a high pitch ohahohah while walking around me as I pet him and tell him I love 'em. Also, does the same thing with the kongs and tugs. Boy, pull them out in the secret hidding spot and he growls and barks. Extremely vocal dog. Howls too. PS he does the punch thing too....now I am almost always ready for him...lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Randy Allen said:


> Whatever are you talking about Joby?
> 
> A growl is much the same as a bark, without a context either reaction could mean anything from fear aggression (ie. insecurity) to a solid that's enough don't f'k around with me.
> 
> How does he act within the context of the pack?


Within the context of the pack? You mean in the family unit, with the other dog?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> man, was supposed to be thought provoking,,and 100% dead serious...post, what is wrong with all of you people on this board, was trying to have a serious discussion on dog training here... geez,.,,
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...



That wouldn't bother me in the least. One of my GSDs will growl like crazy even with he's just tossing his ball around by his self. It goes up a level when he want to engage me yet he's about the most handler soft dog I've ever owned. 
With "my" dogs I don't look at it as any sort of domination or challenge. It's the dog's whole behavior pattern that you have to consider, not just one behavior.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Thomas H. Elliott said:


> *Marta*. Very interesting. Ecko is the same way. If I ignore him. He will come over and give a low and high intermitent growl. Like hey buddy, get off the phone or WDF and lets go play. Also, when I come home he used to mouth me but that stopped. I told him to get his ball or bone and he did. Come back and be very vocal (happy type) not so much a growl but a high pitch ohahohah while walking around me as I pet him and tell him I love 'em. Also, does the same thing with the kongs and tugs. Boy, pull them out in the secret hidding spot and he growls and barks. Extremely vocal dog. Howls too. PS he does the punch thing too....now I am almost always ready for him...lol



lol the pup that Angela has now is the same way, very vocal and pushy.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Growlin' Fool, just playing around....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gtBegP0v7o


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I get a kick out her sassy self and that's purdy nice heeling too. Hey have you ever tried to run away from her when she's got a toy in her mouth? If so what happens?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I get a kick out her sassy self and that's purdy nice heeling too. Hey have you ever tried to run away from her when she's got a toy in her mouth? If so what happens?


Would this be under a heel or fuss? or just in general....if not under any type of commands she'd probably lay down and tear up the toy, or run the other way, to get far enough away to lay down and tear it up. , unless we have played a bit first, then she would most likely chase me, try to get around me, to punch me in the chest with the toy...

The growling actually started that way kinda, tried to bump her out of heel (use of opposition reflex) one time, juked to the side about 5 feet, and she got irritated, growled and jumped back into position.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Out of OB and while she's got possession of something. I just figured with this growly, sassy bitch of yours she'd use it as an opportunity to get a little wild and chase after you.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Out of OB and while she's got possession of something. I just figured with this growly, sassy bitch of yours she'd use it as an opportunity to get a little wild and chase after you.


tried it...

Cold...no play...dog stayed where she was and started shredding...

After play... dog ran and chased me, ran around to front and punched me with the toy...

After TOO MUcH PLAY... dog pummeled in the back with the toy, and started biting (with toy in mouth) and decided to get TOO sassy...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I SWEAR this dog does better OB if she already has the toy..is that odd???

I think she wants to fight for the toy, more than just get it..but we do fight alot..


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> After TOO MUcH PLAY... dog pummeled in the back with the toy, and started biting (with toy in mouth) and decided to get TOO sassy...


So maybe that's the problem with my snipe then. #-o


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope, my GSD does it to me and the decoy, well... without a lot of growling, none with me, a little bit with decoy/helper, none with him either lately. Don't know about OP's dog, but mine is drivey to play tug of war and does slam when really excited to initiate play.



leslie cassian said:


> Is the gut punch with the toy a Dutchie thing? I swear she laughs at me for the noise I make... then just keeps jamming it back at me until I grab it.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, I've got one that leaks energy all over the place too.
Still trying to find a way to cap it.....that is, if is the effort even worthwhile; or rather, to the dogs benefit to cap it? 
But it drives me to distraction and just maybe a wee bit crazy.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> man, was supposed to be thought provoking,,and 100% dead serious...post, what is wrong with all of you people on this board, was trying to have a serious discussion on dog training here... geez,.,,
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...


I do not like that at all. Most dogs Ive dealt with who do this at a early age while playing lightly will be a nervy in bite work! Usually very growly on the suit and looking up at the decoy.....nervously!

I've been wrong once before though!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry, kinda got off track there.
Growling is the issue at hand.

Somehow I thought we started talking about the line with the dog eyeing the decoy barking and lunging. 

We are supposed to be talking about growling specifically.

Don't know what I was thinking, sorry to get off topic.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

My Dobermann bitch did a lot of growling during bite work on the sleeve, until I decided enough was enough. Once she figured it out (stopped it) her drive for the work became more pronounced. She stopped shaking after the bite and started pulling more. Her grips became fuller and harder, and also the initial strikes became way better.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Steve Burger said:


> My Dobermann bitch did a lot of growling during bite work on the sleeve, until I decided enough was enough. Once she figured it out (stopped it) her drive for the work became more pronounced. She stopped shaking after the bite and started pulling more. Her grips became fuller and harder, and also the initial strikes became way better.


Good training can cover stuff up on the training decoy the dog is used to, but the problem often pops back up on new decoys(first time dog is worked on them). Some still work through it, which is all you can ask for. However, Joby is talking about his own dog on a tug, I'm assuming?
If they do it on their owners, I've noticed the problem increases on strange people and bigger equipment. JMO, and I have been wrong once before!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Good training can cover stuff up on the training decoy the dog is used to, but the problem often pops back up on new decoys(first time dog is worked on them). Some still work through it, which is all you can ask for. However, Joby is talking about his own dog on a tug, I'm assuming?
> If they do it on their owners, I've noticed the problem increases on strange people and bigger equipment. JMO, and I have been wrong once before!


what is bigger equipment?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Something you lack apparently.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Something you lack apparently.


you might be right, but some dogs can still find it...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> what is bigger equipment?


Apparel of greater proportion


----------

